# San Diego/La Jolla Questions



## purple (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi - My best friend and I have both just had a significant bday so we are ditching our hubbys for a few days in Cailfornia.  We are staying in La Jolla and interested in really good day spa and also some great restaurants (including Mexican).  We are also going wine tasting in Temecula....any recommendations on wineries?  I am sure we can't hit them all!! 
Thanks!!
Sara


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 27, 2006)

> We are also going wine tasting in Temecula....any recommendations on wineries?


We liked our visit to the Callaway winery.  It is one of the first you'll come to when you get to "winery road".


----------



## Barbeque (Jan 27, 2006)

For a restaurant Jake's in Del Mar is awesome.   Also in the area we love Sea World.  Also another great restaurant that we went to several years ago was Pehoe's on Coronado Island.  We like Fish House Vera Cruz in Carlsbad very well also.


----------



## kwilson (Jan 28, 2006)

We were in San Diego in December and my wife went to the spa at Villa L'Auberge in Del Mar. She thought it was outstanding, but if you want the very best try the La Costa Country Club spa.


----------



## steve1000 (Jan 28, 2006)

The La Costa spa is terrific. We make a point of spending an afternoon at the spa every time we visit. Last year they had some specially priced treatments on, I think it was, Thursdays.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 29, 2006)

I have to second the La Costa Spa.  My mother used to go every year when I was young to get some time away from the family.  (I don't remember thinking I caused her so much stress that she would have to fly from Chicago to CA just to get some relief!  LOL)  
Edye



			
				steve1000 said:
			
		

> The La Costa spa is terrific. We make a point of spending an afternoon at the spa every time we visit. Last year they had some specially priced treatments on, I think it was, Thursdays.


----------



## xyl22xya (Jan 31, 2006)

*http://www.beautykliniek.com/*

If you are staying in La Jolla, look into this spa right next door in University City.

In Temecula, my favorite is the Baked Brie in sourdough at Maurice Carrie winery.  Buy the loaf before your tasting, they heat it up while you are tasting, then take your bottle and loaf to the picnic grounds.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jan 31, 2006)

My daughter and I just did an overnight spa trip at La Costa and it WAS fabulous.  They were undergoing construction at the time, so you may want to call ahead and see where they are with that...

It really is wonderful.  DO plan on bringing your pocketbook though - maybe someone elses also.  We dropped $816.11 for the stay.  We spent one night in a minimum catagory room, had a room service dinner, and we each had one massage and one facial.  We used a spa/shop package that also included a $50 gift certificate in there gift shop.  http://www.lacosta.com/spa/specials.asp#566.

Another option is Anatomy Day Spa in Hillcrest (20 minutes or so south from La Jolla.  Very nice packages that include lunch.
http://www.anatomydayspa.com/

If you are comfortable in Baja California, then you could drive down and have Lobster in Puerto Nuevo, then do a spa package at Las Rocas.  
http://www.lasrocas.com/spa/

I do love to spa...
Babs


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 31, 2006)

purple said:
			
		

> We are staying in La Jolla and interested in ... some great restaurants (including Mexican).
> Sara



Fidel's in La Jolla. Don't know the address. Excellent Mexican food. There is also one in Carlsbad, under the Carlsbad Inn.


----------

